# P4P800 vs P4P800-E



## casr (24. August 2005)

Hallo Forum,

 Ich habe in meinem Rechner ein "Asus P4P800 Deluxe" Mainboard verbaut, welches jetzt aber leider nicht mehr funktioniert (nur noch die Lüfter, falls dazu noch jemand eine Idee hat...).

 Mein Problem ist, dass ich zwei SATA Platten im Raid-0 laufen habe, und schon seit geraumer Zeit kein Backup mehr gemacht habe...

  Wenn ich nun ein neues "P4P800-*E* Deluxe" einbaue, welches Raid-0 über die gleiche Southbridge (Intel ICH5R) realisiert, wie gut stehen meine Chancen, dass dieser mein "altes" Raid-Volumen wieder erkennt?

  Gruss und Dank... CASR

 PS: Für Tipps was ich noch testen können um den definitiven Fehler zu finden bin ich auch dankbar. Motherboard kriegt Strom, Lüfter drehen, BIOS wird jedoch nicht geladen, Grafikkarte ist i.O.. Müsste meiner Schätzung nach irgendwas am Motherboard oder CPU sein...


----------

